# Cockroach farming ,a booming business



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/cockroach-farming-is-a-booming-business-in-china-230052766.html
Soon for sale at your nearest Wally.artydance:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would be very surprised to see a market develop for them here. 

Culturally, the US would never adopt them as a food source, and for "industrial uses" we would always just import the cheaper ones from China!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

readytogo said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/cockroach-farming-is-a-booming-business-in-china-230052766.html
> Soon for sale at your nearest Wally.artydance:


They said that they use these cockroaches in makeup. It is already at wally world.:eyebulge: Where do you get your makeup ladies?


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually, we do have a pretty big cockroach business in the USA. I used to keep a breeding colony of Madagascar Hissing Roaches, and Death Head roaches. 

NO, I have never tried to eat them them! I fed them to my monitor lizard.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gah! why farm them? just use wood as a heat source or have indoor pets, you'll have plenty!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Magus said:


> Gah! why farm them? just use wood as a heat source or have indoor pets, you'll have plenty!


Wild bugs usually have parasites, sooo if you have your own colonies and feed them good clean food, the likely hood of your critter getting parasites is much lower.

Plus my monitor could easily eat two dozen at a time, and if you've ever seen a hissing cockroach, they are like 4 inches long. The north american ones don't get anywhere near that large.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> They said that they use these cockroaches in makeup. It is already at wally world.:eyebulge: Where do you get your makeup ladies?


Any makeup I wear is from a company called Besame based here in the Cali. Small home based company.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

redhorse said:


> Wild bugs usually have parasites, sooo if you have your own colonies and feed them good clean food, the likely hood of your critter getting parasites is much lower.
> 
> Plus my monitor could easily eat two dozen at a time, and if you've ever seen a hissing cockroach, they are like 4 inches long. The north american ones don't get anywhere near that large.


The German cockroaches found in most infested buildings are about 3-4 inches long. Nasty looking things!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a cockroach. I think it's too far north here for them.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*(fermented cockroaches)Homemade building cleaner (clear the building)*

*Cockroach cocktail* 


Take two or three cockroaches
put them into a cup with about an inch of water (or in a wet/dry vac)
leave them in a very warm place for one to three days
when fermentation has ocurred
place inside of building you wish to clear

Watch the facial reactions to the olfactory offense just perpetrated upon building inhabitants...:rofl:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Cockroaches are the thing I hate most in this world. I've bred maggots on rotting fish but that is nothing to the smell of a squished roach. I hate the damn things.

Do wish they didn't bother me quite so much. I have been known to leave quickly and call for reinforcements if I see one. NOTHING else smells that bad.
vract:

That being said, when I ran a stock feed store I sold the stinking things to reptile keepers.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Darn, If I had know about this when we lived in one of first apartments outside of New Orleans, we could have been rich!


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a cockroach phobia. Several times in Asia I've woken up to find them crawling on me in bed. Heebie-jeebies.

Moving on. I find it interesting that, contrary to popular belief, cockroaches will not inherit the post-apocalyptic earth. Like other vermin, in many places cockroaches rely on artificial habitats created by humans for survival. Shut off our central heating, and most cockroaches in cooler latitudes will die off the first year.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Paltik said:


> I have a cockroach phobia. Several times in Asia I've woken up to find them crawling on me in bed. Heebie-jeebies.


Glad I'm not the only one that has an over the top dislike of these things. I can pull a rat out of a chicken feeder and stomp on the damn thing but one cockroach will send me looking for someone else to take care of it, family thinks it's hilarious.


----------

